# Here I stand



## jfschultz (Apr 17, 2007)

Martin Luther
April 17, 1521


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## etexas (Apr 17, 2007)

Here I Stand. Right on. Love some good Luther!


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 17, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxopRpxG9qk[/ame]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 17, 2007)

Although some sources state that Luther gave his famous "Here I Stand" speech before the Diet of Worms on April 17, 1521, others state that he first appeared and was questioned that day but gave his famous speech the following day, on April 18, 1521. 

http://chi.gospelcom.net/DAILYF/2001/04/daily-04-18-2001.shtml


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 17, 2007)

Andrew, I want to believe it happened just as it did in the black and white version of the movie. Don't mess with my graven images brother.

I have that speach on my cell phone so that when my pastor calls me I hear Brother Martin give his soliloquy. Most excellent.

If I'm out shopping, I just let in play til it's done so the whole world can hear it. Then I call my pastor back.

What's even cooler is that it has a hip hop beat playing in the background.


----------



## etexas (Apr 17, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Andrew, I want to believe it happened just as it did in the black and white version of the movie. Don't mess with my graven images brother.
> 
> I have that speach on my cell phone so that when my pastor calls me I hear Brother Martin give his soliloquy. Most excellent.
> 
> ...


Chuckle!


----------

